
Show HN: Make Your Own Audiobooks - KloudTrader
https://Auditus.cc
======
rolph
there is open source for this kind of thing available, i think i even have the
tarball buried in the kruftchives somewhere.

here is a thing to look at:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Speech_recognition_software_fo...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Speech_recognition_software_for_Linux)

~~~
malhotra_chetan
Hi! Co-author here. There are a couple of things that makes auditus better
than other open/closed source tools available. First, almost all of them are
text to speech; thus you have to sort the task of converting ebook to text on
your own. Secondly (assuming you have converted your ebook to text), the
speech processing tool is not plug and play which creates a barrier to the
fact that how many people actually end up using them. Thirdly, there are not
many entities that offer this many voice choices based on accent, gender and
texture(more accents coming soon). So, yes you can convert your "text" to
speech using any of the many open source tools out there, but the end product
will generally seem like a rushed, low-quality , not-so-natural robot
narrating your favourite content.

~~~
rolph
you have done it so its not impossible.

>>the speech processing tool is not plug and play which creates a barrier to
the fact that how many people actually end up using them<<

this does not have to be plug and pray, when a copyright holder converts one
of thier works to synthesized speech, it is a master product that is
distributed through whatever mechanism they choose with a great degree of
amplification. Only one person has to use it and create a portable media
container that is in common use then provide it to the user base.

>>Thirdly, there are not many entities that offer this many voice choices
based on accent, gender and texture<<

if someone knows how to use the available FOSS tools, what you have done can
be replicated or exceeded. the FOSS is, local, and does not require
surrendering intellectual property pre-publication.

>> but the end product will generally seem like a rushed, low-quality , not-
so-natural robot narrating your favourite content<< This Is Not True!

>>the task of converting ebook to text on your own<< this is trivial.

